# Starting medication



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

So after blood tests revealing a very high TSH i went to the endocrinologist,who did an ultrasound and concluded i had Subclinical hypothyroidism and put me on euthyrox.she said other things from which i understood my condition is not that bad

Does anyone know how soon i should start seeing results?

and also,i want to lose weight,and if i'm on meds can i lose with diet and exercise like a normal person my age(17) or should my diet be lower in calories?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> So after blood tests revealing a very high TSH i went to the endocrinologist,who did an ultrasound and concluded i had Subclinical hypothyroidism and put me on euthyrox.she said other things from which i understood my condition is not that bad
> 
> Does anyone know how soon i should start seeing results?
> 
> and also,i want to lose weight,and if i'm on meds can i lose with diet and exercise like a normal person my age(17) or should my diet be lower in calories?


Well; progress has been made. How much is your starting dose of euthryox? When will you see her next for labs to see how you are doing and to futher titrate your euthyrox as needed either up or down?

Euthyrox is T4 and that usually takes about 8 weeks to build up in the system. At which point your doctor should want to see you for labs.

How many calories are you on now?


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the response

well, my starting dose is 50µg and i'm due back for another blood test in 6 weeks.

and,i've been trying to lose weight before i knew i was hypothyroid and i was taking in about 1500 calories because apparently that's the minimum intake for teens without exercise. I figured that now i could do 1500 calories and about 30-45 minutes of exercise a day.I don't want to be too low 'cause i don't want to get into that "starvation mode" i keep reading about but now i really don't know what too low is for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> thanks for the response
> 
> well, my starting dose is 50µg and i'm due back for another blood test in 6 weeks.
> 
> and,i've been trying to lose weight before i knew i was hypothyroid and i was taking in about 1500 calories because apparently that's the minimum intake for teens without exercise. I figured that now i could do 1500 calories and about 30-45 minutes of exercise a day.I don't want to be too low 'cause i don't want to get into that "starvation mode" i keep reading about but now i really don't know what too low is for me.


That is the normal starting dose and I do hope the doc told you to come in for labs at the 8 week mark.

Yes; 1500 to 1800 calories is about right. You have done your research. Good for you!


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

actually she said 6 weeks not 8,she even wrote it down for me.Is that so bad?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> actually she said 6 weeks not 8,she even wrote it down for me.Is that so bad?


No...............that is "very" good. 8 weeks is stretching it a bit. This is great!

If you will, get copies of your labs so you can post them here (if you want to) with the ranges. I am sure we will all be interested in your progress.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

okay. thank you for all your help.It's great to know that i can get an answer to my concerns


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> okay. thank you for all your help.It's great to know that i can get an answer to my concerns


You are very welcome and please stick around. I am most interested in your progress and how you feel.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a question...

So it's been a week and a half since i started taking the meds.For the first four days i felt amzing(!!!).My energy was up,i could concentrate soooo much better,i honestly felt that it's gonna be good from then on.But then i got a little sick( a bug the rest of my family seemed to have too) and i asumed i was feeling low because i was sick of course. After i got better something odd happened.yesterday i got into something like "super hyper mode" where i was anxious to get things done,feeling like i could just keep going,more optimistic,happier,getting a little bit too concentrated on one thing at a time but it was sort of uncomfortable.today i woke up feeling like cr*p.i'm so down ,i can't stand it.this has happened before to some degree.mainly the depression,mood swings.

Will this ever stop??!!

it's cause my hormones are going haywire isn't it? I can't stand it anymore,and i see everyone around me being young and having the time of their lives and being able to do the things they like.

Did this happen to anyone else?Did it improve after longer treatment for the thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> I have a question...
> 
> So it's been a week and a half since i started taking the meds.For the first four days i felt amzing(!!!).My energy was up,i could concentrate soooo much better,i honestly felt that it's gonna be good from then on.But then i got a little sick( a bug the rest of my family seemed to have too) and i asumed i was feeling low because i was sick of course. After i got better something odd happened.yesterday i got into something like "super hyper mode" where i was anxious to get things done,feeling like i could just keep going,more optimistic,happier,getting a little bit too concentrated on one thing at a time but it was sort of uncomfortable.today i woke up feeling like cr*p.i'm so down ,i can't stand it.this has happened before to some degree.mainly the depression,mood swings.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me which thyroxine replacement you are on and how much? I am going off-line now; I will tend to this tomorrow. I am curious as to why you feel hyper.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

by "super hyper mode" i didn't mean hyperthytoid. i've been reading now about it and it seems common.it's just mood swings.really annoying wild mood swings.so far i haven't felt my heart racing or palpitations so i doubt it's cause of the medicine. i'm still on euthyrox 50.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> by "super hyper mode" i didn't mean hyperthytoid. i've been reading now about it and it seems common.it's just mood swings.really annoying wild mood swings.so far i haven't felt my heart racing or palpitations so i doubt it's cause of the medicine. i'm still on euthyrox 50.


Have you had your ferritin checked? How do you feel today?


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

my iron levels two weeks ago were at 62 (50-168 ug/dl reference point).i'm feeling better than yesterday with the depression but throughout the day i just couldn't concentrate at all.i felt like there was thick fog all round my brain.

when i thought about it i noticed my moods go in cycles(for the past couple of months).it's usually weekly but sometimes it stays two weeks until i hit a depression slump.if i'm right i should be up and about this weekend.depression and mood swings i've had since all my other hypo symptoms started wich is 2 years ago (at least) but it's gotten worse in the last half year and the last months.
ugh,i guess i should just wait for the hypo meds to really kick in?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> my iron levels two weeks ago were at 62 (50-168 ug/dl reference point).i'm feeling better than yesterday with the depression but throughout the day i just couldn't concentrate at all.i felt like there was thick fog all round my brain.
> 
> when i thought about it i noticed my moods go in cycles(for the past couple of months).it's usually weekly but sometimes it stays two weeks until i hit a depression slump.if i'm right i should be up and about this weekend.depression and mood swings i've had since all my other hypo symptoms started wich is 2 years ago (at least) but it's gotten worse in the last half year and the last months.
> ugh,i guess i should just wait for the hypo meds to really kick in?


Yes; as discussed, it will take about 8 weeks for the thyroxine replacement to kick in at which point, I hope you will have labs.

By iron levels, I presume you do mean Ferritin?

The limbic portion of the brain is very dependent on FT3 for mood elevation. If your Free T3 is low, no doubt that may be why you are suffering from depression.

T4 conversion takes place in the liver and other bodily organs. When you have labs the next time, I hope you can convince your doctor to run Free T4 and Free T3 (not T4 and T3) and the Frees are the unbound portion of hormone available for cellular uptake.

Many of us find that Selenium helps w/ that peripheral conversion and subsequently helps depression. I have taken 200 mcg. a day for so many years I can't even remember now.

Selenium............

http://autoimmunedisease.suite101.com/article.cfm/selenium_deficiency

http://www.biopsychiatry.com/selenium.htm


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

i assumed it was ferritin,my labs say "iron".

i'll make asure i get tested for free T3 also and i'll certainly look into some selenium supplements.

thank you for all your help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> i assumed it was ferritin,my labs say "iron".
> 
> i'll make asure i get tested for free T3 also and i'll certainly look into some selenium supplements.
> 
> thank you for all your help


As far as I know, Ferritin is known only as Ferritin, Serum Ferritin and Transferritin.

Early iron deficiency usually causes no physical effects at all. If a person is otherwise healthy, symptoms seldom appear before the hemoglobin in the blood drops below a certain level (10 g per deciliter). However, as the iron-deficiency progresses, symptoms may begin to develop and a doctor may order ferritin as wells as other iron-related tests. The most common symptoms of iron deficiency anemia include:

If you wish to learn about Ferritin, here is a good site. Your hemoglobulin could be in normal range but the ferritin may not be. Ferritin is the protein that stores the iron for cellular uptake.

http://tinyurl.com/yflnnls

You are welcome and I hope to see you feeling much better and soon.


----------

